

Google Bus Protests: In Defense of Direct Action - grifterjustice
https://medium.com/praxis-journal/fb0f4babc9e4

======
shalalala
The solution to this problem is somewhat clear: No private buses at public
stops, and enforcement now of violations through ticketing and collection. The
city council of SF can handle this if they wanted.

